# Remote Question



## psaman (Jun 8, 2009)

I have an old DVR 510 that I am going to put in my travel trailer, but half the buttons on the old UHF remote do not work. I also have an old UHF Pro remote form my last HD receiver. The instructions to change the address seem the same for both remotes, however I have been trying to get that remote to work the 510, but have not had any luck. Is it even possible to use this remote on an older receiver?


----------



## psaman (Jun 8, 2009)

I have the answer.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

psaman said:


> I have an old DVR 510 that I am going to put in my travel trailer, but half the buttons on the old UHF remote do not work. I also have an old UHF Pro remote form my last HD receiver. The instructions to change the address seem the same for both remotes, however I have been trying to get that remote to work the 510, but have not had any luck. Is it even possible to use this remote on an older receiver?


It depends on the remote you have. If it's a 6.X remote, you need to proper tab/key put in on the bottom of the remote (which generally is the mostly black tab that says UHF on it) in order for it to be able to program.

I know you already received the answer, just posting for anyone who may have a similar question.


----------

